
Ask HN: Who's looking for a cofounder? - _1tan
I just stumbled upon an old Ask HN with the same topic from 2010 and I thought this could be useful to resurrect.<p>You should probably mention what you are working on, where you are located, what stage you are in, who you are looking for, what you can bring to the table and a way to contact you.
======
SeanAnderson
Hey everyone,

I develop Streamus, [https://streamus.com](https://streamus.com) //
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamus/jbnkffmin...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/streamus/jbnkffmindojffecdhbbmekbmkkfpmjd/)

Streamus is a browser extension alternative to Spotify powered by YouTube. I
have been developing the software for ~3 years and it currently has 300K
active users. I'm interested in working towards a first round of funding after
having misc. angels express interest in the past.

I live in San Luis Obispo, CA (smack dab in the middle between LA and SF).

I'm mostly looking for another developer fluent in JavaScript to aid in
development. Bonus points for having a business/start-up background.

I'd like to think I bring a lot to the table. I'm currently coasting on
savings while working on Streamus full-time, unpaid. I contract ~12hrs/wk to
cover bare necessities. I have 4 yrs xp as lead developer of a small software
company and am an active contributor to Backbone.Marionette, one of the
leading open-source JavaScript frameworks. My efforts on Streamus are well
known on Reddit with my latest marketing efforts resulting in the #4 post of
all time in r/music,
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/2sypcn/seven_months_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/2sypcn/seven_months_ago_i_showed_rmusic_my_software/).
My efforts have also been featured on TechCrunch, LifeHacker, TheNextWeb,
Product Hunt (twice), and many other tech. blogs. I've declined a potential
position at YouTube Music in order to pursue this project further.

Feel free to hit me up at admin@streamus.com for any business inquiries, or if
you just want to chat and learn more about the product. :)

Cheers

~~~
w1ntermute
I don't know Sean or anything about Streamus as a business, but I use it on a
regular basis and it's a really well thought out Chrome extension.

It would be great to see support for easier sharing of user-created playlists
(beyond copying/pasting URLs), such as an official & searchable repository
with ranked lists of playlists for different genres and purposes (reading,
coding, etc.).

~~~
SeanAnderson
:) It really would be nice. It's been on my mind and I've been gradually
taking steps to evolve the website into something usable for that purpose,
but, for now, I have a firm priority list of things which need to get done
that users don't care much about. YouTube TOS concerns (nothing huge, I've
worked through them with YouTube I just need to finish writing the code), some
security/oauth concerns, and getting SoundCloud added as an additional catalog
source. Once those things are done I'd expect a lot of the 'smaller' features
to get implemented very quickly.

You can see a full list of feature requests here:
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/issues](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/issues).
I haven't embellished on all of the ideas yet, but the list should give you a
general idea of what I think needs to happen -- including improving the UX of
sharing playlists.

------
jordigh
Okay, I'll bite...

I'm looking for a cofounder for a small business deal. I want to sell GNU
Octave. Something like what the Julia folks are doing[1]. I do not foresee
this will be a startup, not a build once, sell infinitely often kind of deal
(I don't consider what the Julia people are doing is a startup either). We are
in all probability not going to become millionaires. But hopefully we will be
doing good in the world and we will find a way to fund others who are. Matlab
is huge, and while Julia and Python chip around the edges of its market
dominance, we need something like Octave that can take it head-on and be a
drop-in replacement.

I do mathematics and programming. I know GNU Octave well, and I also know its
community. I don't know how to do market research, advertising, how to
negotiate contracts, or how to look for funding. If you think you could help
me, contact me at jordigh@octave.org

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9516298)

~~~
therobot24
you mean sell support right (like what redhat does), or the actual software?

~~~
jordigh
Both. And Red Hat also does both. You don't get access to download their
software if you don't pay. If selling custom binaries for Octave works (under
the terms of the GPL, of course), we should try that too.

~~~
lsiebert
I suppose you could sell custom binaries, but if you distribute them, you
likely have to publish the code. That said, you could maybe run them in the
cloud yourself and sell access.

~~~
jordigh
> but if you distribute them, you likely have to publish the code.

Sure, publish the code to the person we sell them to, and no one else. If they
want to take the job of rebuilding the binaries themselves, they're welcome to
try, but I think the hassle of doing that is what we would be getting paid to
do.

Maintaining an online version of Octave seems like another possibility. A
couple of people have already built online versions of Octave, and when I
approached one of them several months ago, they seemed receptive to the idea
to commercialise it.

------
benjismith
I'm the founder of Shaxpir, a word-processor in the cloud for fiction authors.
I have a software engineering background, so I build the MVP myself. After two
years of prototyping, I just launched the beta 2 months ago, and by now there
are about 100 people using the beta. It's a desktop app built with web
technologies (like Slack or Atom) and a Java backend on AWS with
Elasticsearch.

Anyhow, I'm getting ready to start raising money in a few months, after the
beta ends and we launch the product publicly. I've already recruited two co-
founders, but I'm looking for a VP of Engineering. I'm based in Portland, OR,
so somebody in the PNW would be ideal.

Here's a teaser video introducing the product:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFG8fpYkDxA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFG8fpYkDxA)

And the product website is here:

[http://www.shaxpir.com](http://www.shaxpir.com)

You can email at benji@shaxpir.com if you're interested.

~~~
lexap
Cool product, but how big is the market?

~~~
benjismith
Have you ever read a book? Seen a movie? Bought a comic book?

It's a big market.

------
mdaniel
I hope we can get this monthly topic added to the "whoishiring" posting
routine. Or perhaps this will surface where other's have had success finding
matches, provided it doesn't get crushed by the Monday news cycle.

------
logicallee
I am toying with the idea of "startup as a service" meaning taking care of
anything that is on a startup checklist. That is, taking care of things like
incorporation, hosting, even tiny amounts of seed money (a few hundred
dollars) so that in this case rather than hitting up family, a 19 year old
founder can fail fast anywhere in the world by just building and trying to get
traction on our "startup as a service" platform. In other words, making it
absolutely, positively, free to start a startup and start getting customers.
(With ourselves as investors if it starts getting traction, or, of course,
they are free to move off of our platform if they want.)

The idea is that nothing should come between a founder and the idea/MVP.
Nothing. my ideal cofounder would have considerable experience with
legalities, experienced regarding terms (since it's our model), and
potentially on board for this as a future source of dealflow (i.e. someone who
wants a source of investments personally would be a match as well.). hit me up
if you'd like to have this conversation.

Things that scale to 10,000 founders:

-> Incorporation process with standardized terms

-> Docker containers with hosting (that we host) that we can look into and judge actual traction (to keep founders from wasting _any_ time whatsoever on a seed round, no matter how disconnected they might be - traction unlocks it automatically, they should just build, build, build)

-> collective service agreements on behalf of all our founders, so that we can take care of service integrations. For example giving all our founders stripe integration so they can start billing for whatever they put up.

-> Basically everything that can be taken off of a startup checklist, when someone is first starting out and doesn't want to be distracted for weeks with business and service arrangements that are not about building product!

-> Streamlining a PR process by having key contacts get a steady stream of stories of traction by our founders.

~~~
scriptman
I have been mulling over a similar idea. I was thinking about including the
creation of an MVP as part of the offering to encourage non-technical founders
to get involved.

However, the financial model I had been thinking about was that I would charge
the founders at cost for time and materials for all the initial set up. With
scale you could do it much faster and cheaper than they could and would reduce
their risk. Max implementation time frame of 2 months. Hard limits on scope
creep/late changes. Use frameworks to make implementation as fast as possible.
Probably cost the founders $20k - $30k. You want them to pay up front to make
sure they are committed to the project and aren't just wasting your time. I
would head towards having standard code bases for various types of start up
models.

Retain 20% equity in the start up that you've helped create.

Worst case scenario, the start up goes nowhere and you've covered costs. Best
case start up does well and you've got 20% equity.

It's a good deal for founders because they reduce their risks, they get speed
to market and they have access to a development team for further development
if they get traction.

~~~
logicallee
I'm afraid we have radically different visions here, mine is an
incubator/accelerator model, yours is a consultancy model. I've deleted the
rest.

~~~
scriptman
I understand what you are saying and I agree that our visions are very
different :)

What would be your financial model? Bear in mind that I'm in Australia, so
$20k - $30k to me might be something completely different to you. From my
perspective, if you can't find $20k, you aren't serious about your business.
Also, in my model, $20k gets you to a point where you have a business that you
can market, run and start taking orders.

AFAIK, YCombinator doesn't build you an MVP, or provide you hosting or do all
the items on your start up checklist, so I don't think this is a fair
comparison.

As for valuation, at the point that you walk in with an idea and nothing more,
I think your idea is worth about $1. Valuation at this stage is fairly
meaningless. They are paying $20K at cost for the services I'm providing. I
forgo making a margin on these services in exchange for 20% equity. So, in
effect we share the risk. I reduce my risks by making sure I at least cover my
costs. They reduce their risks by knowing they'll get to MVP stage without any
hassles caused by their inexperience or lack of technical prowess.

Maybe 20% is too much equity, I don't know. What I do know is that I want a
potential piece of any large upside I might help create. That's my price for
forgoing margin on the initial services I provide.

Yes, for the model you envision the marginal costs should be low. However, you
are looking at requiring a very long runway. How long do you think it would
take before you start making money? You've got to include the time not only to
launch your own start up but launch the first customer's start up that makes
money. Considering a potential 90% + failure rate, you might be waiting a
while. This is why I think you need to at least try and cover your costs.

------
cdolan92
Putting my 2 cents in - I think this is a really cool idea. While I'm not
actively looking for a co-founder I'd love to read a regular post and see if I
could lend a hand to a new project.

~~~
philippnagel
Could definitely be a useful, regular, monthly post.

It seems like there are a lot of interesting projects out there.

------
jorkos
I'm a somewhat technical founder currently bootstrapping an elearning startup
- Tapfun. Although I have a biz dev / marketing background, I wanted to be
able to contribute on the product so I rolled up my sleeves and built all of
our iOS apps to date. I grew up with computers but was never deeply technical
(just building websites for extra income).

We have over 1M downloads on iPad and everyday tens of thousands of young
students use our apps. Recently I hired some contractors to help build the
next gen of our products with a proper backend. We have our first school
client for the platform and they are rolling out an app for all of their grade
1 students using this technology (in place: contract iOS dev, backend, front
end).

I've realized that I really need a technical partner so that I can trust
someone to really own the technical side of the business and I will focus on
raising a seed round and growing the customer base. I'm planning to move from
Toronto to the US in the fall (either NYC or San Fran) depending on how my
accelerator applications go.

Even though i've been at this for 3+ years i'm open to bringing in a
cofounder. Seeking full stack expertise (bonus points for ML experience) with
a desire to make a huge impact in the learning space. Drop me a line (email in
profile) to chat about how education will change in the future.

------
throwaway84557
I'm a technical founder building an easy way for consumers to seek justice
against the large corporations we are forced to deal with every day (Comcast,
Verizon, Bank of America) via small claims.

I'm seeking a legal cofounder to shape the product to be compliant and
effective.

Currently building prototype. Email throwaway84557@gmail.com

~~~
fapjacks
Best of luck to you. I have considered something like this before. This would
be very important work, and I really hope you succeed. Thank you.

------
meesterdude
I am not "actively" seeking a co-founder, but if the right person comes a long
and we're in sync on the right things, i'm open to the idea. But I don't mind
DIY either.

working on: The rebolder, an online social news site with a focus on donating
to charities and providing an experience worth paying for in itself. There are
no upvotes/downvotes but instead voteable tags, signup requires donation to
charity, enchanced paid posting options and VIP accounts with more vote
weight.

Stack: Rails + Postgres + ES

I live in Philadelphia.

Who I'm looking for: deeply ethical pragmatist and social capitalist, willing
to make a living serving a public good on multiple fronts, not a build & flip.
Interest in news and newspapers and associated history. Absolute unwavering
loyalty to the users and their best interests.

What I bring to the table: everything that's not financials or legal, more or
less.

Stage: mostly designed and built, a few integrations and tweaks to go.

Contact: r.rebolderco@ruru.name

~~~
GnomeChomsky
This sounds very cool—sign me up for the beta if/when that's available!

------
thebaer
I'm a technical founder (full stack + Android), currently bootstrapping a no
sign-up, private/anonymous blogging platform. I've got the architecture and
apps built out and in "beta," so the last step is building out optional user
accounts and the premium features to go along with it.

I'm looking for someone primarily with business/marketing experience who's
done this before, or someone technical who knows security and/or iOS. But
above all, I need someone who believes in developing more privacy-focused
tech. I'm trying to build a long-term business, and this product is just the
start of a bigger picture I have in mind.

I'm based out of Jacksonville, FL, but location shouldn't matter. My email is
matt@write.as.

------
miguelrochefort
There are too many apps out there (that includes websites). Hence, I'm
building something that will replace them all (or 80%, to be realistic).

I don't care what you are, as long as you agree with the premise. This is your
project too.

PS: For those who lack imagination, think of it as "what would computers and
the internet look like if they were invented today".

~~~
woah
Is the idea so earth shattering that you can't reveal it here?

~~~
miguelrochefort
I despise secrecy, copyrights, patents, etc. I will answer every question.

That said, there's not much to reveal. It's pretty much what I said above.
Isn't the solution obvious?

------
deet
I am working on Wealth.ai ([https://www.wealth.ai/](https://www.wealth.ai/))
-- a virtual financial assistant that consumers communicate with using natural
language.

I have a technical background and am working with an excellent designer who
has experience in an adjacent space. We're in NYC and SF, respectively.

We're looking for people on two fronts: marketing and technical (especially
NLP and machine learning for technical folks). We've been operating with the
plan of not bringing anyone else on, and have an excellent product nearing
initial release, but would love to bring on someone with complimentary skills
if there were a great match.

I'm also just happy to chat if you'd like. My email is in my profile.

------
moron4hire
Primrose Editor is a syntax-highlighting text editor component for virtual
reality applications built in web browsers. Very soon, it will be a framework
for creating applications and games in WebVR:

    
    
        https://www.primroseeditor.com/
    

I have also developed haptic devices for use with VR applications.

We will pitch consulting services in VR to universities, hospitals, retail
spaces, reception halls, etc., to continue to build out the framework. The
framework will be the core technology to games and applications we create.

I'm looking for help with biz dev, marketing, sales, systems ops, and software
development.

Contact me through my HN profile.

------
viksit
I've built a working prototype of an intelligent system that can act as a
virtual assistant for a narrow set of tasks. Think what clara labs or magic
try to do - they are partly human and partly automated. Here's my earlier post
[1] with more details. I'm looking for a cofounder with,

* A CS background (algorithms/ml)

* (Some) experience in implementing machine learning systems

* (Some) experience in low latency web services

* Generalist coding skills

In case you're into product stuff - lets chat as well!

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9565645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9565645)

------
marekf
What: classic online games (chess, bridge etc.)

[http://www.playok.com/](http://www.playok.com/)

[http://www.kurnik.pl/](http://www.kurnik.pl/) (in Polish)

Location: Warsaw, Poland

Stage: self-funded, profitable

Who: full-stack developer with strong html5/hybrid apps skills; obsessive
about design, minimalism, ux

More info in Polish:
[http://www.kurnik.pl/misc/ninja/](http://www.kurnik.pl/misc/ninja/)

~~~
pycassa
I have a request, poker texas holdem please :P

Two player.. for now..

All I have for a simple poker game, that I can play is a flash game written 9
years back..? [http://www.geewa.com/poker-texas-hold-
em](http://www.geewa.com/poker-texas-hold-em)

all others are desktop apps with registration and things like that..

I was soo excited when I found your link and saw several games, only to
realize there is no poker :(

Thank you..

------
threefour
We're building a 'TurboTax for personal financial plans.' Think LearnVest but
automated instead of using human financial advisors.
[http://www.nickelhq.com](http://www.nickelhq.com)

I'm a product designer and my co-founder is a certified financial planner.
We're using lean startup and as of our eighth prototype I've maxed out my
programming skills. We're looking for a technical co-founder to join us.

Contact me at victor (at) nickelhq.com

------
dpnewman
Great thread!

I created Post.As – a social platform for creating and sharing web pages. Drag
and drop design with text/media/embedded players etc. "Instagram for web
pages"

• Current version live at [http://post.as](http://post.as): A very simple page
creation tool - allows pushing pages out to feeds / following members.

•• The next version - simple page creation with ability to add powerful
widgets for all kinds of social interaction. A social network like clay.
Instead of content sitting inside of the social network's brand - every page
on network is visually designed/owned by members. A kind of "subweb" vision
with API for creation of widgets.

I am sole coder/designer (angularjs/rails). Looking to build team or find
right collaboration.

A few example pages on current site:
[http://post.as/PostAs:9254687](http://post.as/PostAs:9254687) \- Mcsweeny's
mashup [http://post.as/DanNewman:6079957](http://post.as/DanNewman:6079957) \-
Hotel Utah show
[http://post.as/DanNewman:2782425](http://post.as/DanNewman:2782425) \- Videos
with original music

Email me: dan@post.as

------
mozumder
I have a fashion-media startup called FutureClaw - it's both a print magazine
and a website - that I bootstrapped and work on part-time over the last
several years:

[http://www.futureclaw.com](http://www.futureclaw.com)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FutureClaw](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FutureClaw)

We've been featured in E!, Vanity Fair, Style.com, etc.

I do all aspects of the business myself, including graphic design, editing,
writing, publicity, as well as full-stack web development in Django.

I also deal with hundreds/thousands of the worlds top fashion brands,
creatives, publicists, etc., that I've carefully built relationships with over
the years.

I'm looking for people that would like to create the next top fashion media
brand. I'm open to ideas and also have a lot of original ideas in this space,
from basic web-tech, to high-end e-commerce, advertising, photography, and
more. All this could be based on what I've done and the relationships I've
built.

These brand relationships are so important. I've seen so many fashion startups
go under because they don't have work with the top brands or creative people,
or are just out-of-touch stylistically and don't know the market.

Anyways my background is here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mozumder](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mozumder)

I'm in the Washington, DC area if you want to meet. You can contact me at:
info@futureclaw.com

------
no1youknowz
Disclaimer: I'm in the adult industry.

Not looking for a co-founder. But looking for someone who can help with a
current project with ML (Machine Learning).

My company is in the ad space. I built the platform which is a mix of an ad
server, tracking platform and email system with the data sharable among all
pillars.

We buy traffic globally on a monthly basis and are able to generate our own
banners, landing pages and email templates.

Through that inventory, we can spin any text and images for multi-variate
testing. In addition, we can capture things like referrer, category, geo-
location, mobile carrier/isp, device meta (30 data points), time spent on
page, funnel activity and come out with many many data points for reporting to
see what works and what doesn't.

I am looking for someone to help with the ML aspect. To analyse the data and
optimise campaigns automatically, that is change the headline, call to action,
hero image for the banner/landing page/offer page and also decide what is
working and what not working across campaigns, pages, offers, images, text,
etc. Potentially there is a lot of data to pour over.

In addition, I'd love to start figuring out how to analyse and catelog images
in our repository. To give them scores and work out if certain images rank
higher than others for certain categories.

Where I would want to get to. Is to get higher conversions for what we are
selling when a user clicks a banner and lands on a specific sales page.
Depending on the origin, the ML bot would test the best converting headline,
copy, image for conversion and eventually have a winner.

If you want to talk more, hit me up on my username @gmail.com.

Thanks

~~~
no1youknowz
Very appreciative of the replies I have had so far. Unfortunately, there are
no positions for just software developers.

I'm looking specifically for Machine Learning developers and that you already
have put a project consisting of ML into production already.

------
mandeepj
We are working on creating a smart ecommerce platform for women's clothing.
People face following two problems while shopping online -

1\. They are not able to buy all the matching things which can complete their
look. Please visit here to see what I mean -
[http://www.janjuaclothing.com/black-white-net-
dress](http://www.janjuaclothing.com/black-white-net-dress) . There is a
section called 'Complete The Look'. We recommend items in this section based
upon the current dress. This would be all done automatically. We are working
on it

2\. Finding the right size. We are also working on this. We will recommend
perfect fitting brands\clothes to our users based upon their size. We are
going to do without asking a single question to our users.

I am looking for a co-founder who have strong background in
sales\marketing\business development especially in fashion industry. I have
technical background. My email is in my profile.

------
pcmaffey
Hi all,

Product designer here. My project is Bicycl. I'm reimagining the calendar app
for freelancers and people who don't need to schedule every hour of every day.

Bicycl gives people a way to track their progress over time, starting with
ideas and to-dos (future), to what you accomplish and learn (past).

[http://bicycl.co](http://bicycl.co)

On a meta level, I'm fascinated by our perception of time--how we learn from
our past, our personal cycles, how we expect things and believe in the future
--and ultimately, how that impacts the rate at which we grow, progress, and
create meaningful work.

On a practical level, there are gazillions of apps for managing future work,
and only a small handful for retrospectives, but none that put it all together
in a useful daily calendar, especially for the vast majority of people who
don't use or need a schedule to micro-manage their time.

Over the past year, I've launched 2 mvp iterations to test different aspects
of the concept (social, retrospective), and am now starting to build the next
iteration. I'm open to receiving help in many forms. I'm a jack-of-all-trades
(master of none), currently making a living as a designer based in Boulder,
CO.

I'm mostly looking to join forces with an iOS developer. Though, a cofounder
who can take a technical lead on all aspects of a consumer app's growth (eg
Evernote) would be ideal. Local's great, but I've also been working
successfully with people remotely forever. Talent and heart foremost.

So if you're interested, or have questions or inquiries, give me a shout at
peter@bicycl.co or
[http://twitter.com/@crackedboulder](http://twitter.com/@crackedboulder).

PS. Long time lurker, first time poster. Thanks HN.

~~~
gregjarm
FYI - tried to add my email on your site and received error Warning: Cannot
modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at
/home/bicyclco/public_html/download.php:4) in
/home/bicyclco/public_html/download.php on line 48

~~~
pcmaffey
Thanks Greg, fixed now.

------
ux-app
I've developed [https://www.ux-app.com](https://www.ux-app.com), I'm looking
for someone to partner up with who is interested in business
development/marketing.

If you're a UX or Interaction Designer with an interest in business dev and
marketing then I'd be keen to hear from you too.

my email is eli@ux-app.com

------
dnautics
I'm working on developing open source pharmaceuticals. I'm located in Oakland,
CA. The stage is "on-paper only". Looking mostly for someone who is on the
business end of things (referrals welcome). I've got the tech down. I am
probably okay at but could use help getting media attention, and I am probably
not good at: wrangling legal issues, and (most importantly) developing
business relationships with commercial partners.

The plan is to enter an incubator to pilot a proof of concept and then seek
seed investment. I also have a strategic plan (hires, etc) on taking the seed
to a series A with MVP potential.

Requirements: Passion for the idea of expanding open source. You're also
willing for the company to make 1 billion, instead of 10, but leave the world
a better place. An ability to understand and communicate either biology, code,
or both.

Bonus points for experience in law/IP materials.

Contact info in profile.

~~~
spiritplumber
Do you want to talk bioprinters? I got one built.

~~~
dnautics
No, the short-term end goal is large-scale manufacturing of FDA-approved
drugs. The long-term goal is to corner the manufacturing market.

~~~
sjg007
What about all the generics manufacturers that already exist?

------
human0id
I'm a serial entrepreneur & young angel investor, with some coding background,
but most of my value-add is in growth, sales, marketing, and other aspects of
building a business. I'm searching for my next venture - to start or join -
and seeking a talented tech founder or team, with some idea in dmind. I'm
interested in / have insight into real estate, media, subscription services,
uber-for-x. I also enjoy studying security, but have no special insight into
the field, and am open to projects outside my core interests.

I'm happy to share more over email or skype. I don't have any particular
project in mind (well, more specifically, I have too many projects in mind and
can't seem to be inspired to dive into either of them full time just yet).

I'm also happy to provide some feedback and guidance on your project even if
we don't end up working together.

------
jonathanjaeger
What: HypedSound, [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com), soon
to be [http://www.hype.co](http://www.hype.co), community where creatives can
upload their media and sync their social networks to one simple, clean profile
to showcase to their audience. Currently have API integrations with Facebook,
Twitter, SoundCloud, YouTube, Instagram, and tumblr. Example:
[http://www.hypedsound.com/hypedsound](http://www.hypedsound.com/hypedsound)

Stage: Self-funded, bootstrapping

Where: NYC, but willing to talk to people elsewhere

Who: Django developer who wants to help take the site and community to the
next level. I'm the only person in the company, I work with freelancers, so I
can offer very fair equity and possible stipend/contract work to start.

Contact: jonathan@hypedsound.com

------
spiritplumber
I kind of am. Been doing done stuff since 2009, considering taking it past
"personal project" and into something bigger.

I've refused money from, among others, NASA and Google.

[http://www.robots-everywhere.com/](http://www.robots-everywhere.com/)

~~~
himanshuy
It looks awesome. Is there way to get in touch with you?

~~~
spiritplumber
mkb@robots-everywhere will do it :)

------
arminius0
Right now it's two of us. We are in NYC and Chicago. We raised a small amount
of debt from an advisor. We have developed a long-short trading model based on
data mining of SEC filings. We have innovated on academic white papers in our
area. Between the two of us, we have a background in tech, software, math,
sales, and marketing. Our latest selection model has a Sharpe over 90 but
there are only one or two such opportunities per year; we have another model
with Sharpe over 3 that offers more plentiful opportunities. We are looking
for someone experienced and connected in quantitative finance to join the
team. Email admin@armini.us with LinkedIn or whatever.

------
jmcmahon443
Looking For a Co-Founder

[http://www.orbert.io/](http://www.orbert.io/)

iOS game launching in December 2015. Written in Swift 2.0 with mostly
SpriteKit. Team is two: graphic designer + digital musician, also both
programmer.

About you: have a Mac, use XCode, have been learning Swift. Want to download
the most recent El Capitan beta and XCode 7. Are excited to work on a game for
iOS 9, which includes the brand new Gameplay Kit and updated SpriteKit. BONUS
POINTS: Have a game on the App Store. Are an Objective C ninja. Know how to
use storyboards and GameKit for social add-ins.

E-Mail me if you're interested: joe@orbert.io

Compensation: We have no budget. You will earn 33% of the profits from the
game.

------
louisswiss
One for the non-technical guys out there...

I'm working on Mondable - the best way to make new connections.

I started 1 month ago (in Zurich, CH) and have paying users & very strong
growth. We're expanding to other cities (including NYC, London & Berlin) in
July and I'm looking for non-technical people with experience in
sales/marketing/UX, if possible with experience of the dating or headhunting
industries.

Everything from a full cofounder position down to paid city-ambassador
positions (3-5h/week, only in major cities) are on the table.

Get in touch via hireme@mondable.ch and find out more at
[http://www.mondable.ch](http://www.mondable.ch)

Thanks :)

------
kosmic
Business person looking for a technical guy interested in building a location-
based social discovery app. Particular market space open to be dominated :)

App is already designed and mapped out, high potential, already building
interest with future users, just need a code warrior (or two) to build. Quit
my job to work on this so I can only offer equity, but I can guarantee funding
will come easy once we have an MVP out. I have already received interest from
some investors, but I need a team and a usable product.

If you leave a comment with your contact info, I'll email you the link to the
website so you can check it and see if it sparks your interest.

~~~
devopsproject
> but I can guarantee funding will come easy once we have an MVP out

you can't guarantee anything and this will be a huge red flag to anyone with
half a brain

~~~
kosmic
Haha, ok. So I was a bit salesy with my description :) I've already received
offers of investments, but they were in small amounts (~10k) that I didn't ask
for and didn't accept (why give equity for such small amounts?). Technically I
could guarantee funding, but indeed, I can't guarantee specifics like how
much, when. I can say that the likelihood is optimistic.

------
gremlinsinc
I'm working on an app for foodtrucks that's yelp/urban spoon on the consumer
side, but for FoodTrucks it's a POS, Employee management, Catering Management
tool. - List your meals for the day and location and all users will be able to
find you on the map. They can also order on the app and skip the line to make
you have more time to make food, than take orders. It'll also have loyalty
programs built in, etc.. Price point will be around $50/month/truck. Also a
free tier -just for listing current locations.

------
jiahen
I'm working on vrcollab.com. We are trying to create a HTML like 3d standard
and editor for virtual reality. How do you represent <table> in 3d? A 3d
table.

We are located in sunny Singapore. We just got our first seed funding.

We are looking for another developer that is fluent in Javascript and
interested in Webgl and WebVR. Or, Graphic (opengl) guy that is interested in
bringing 3d to web.

It is an interesting project, the project will be open source (good career
boost) and we got the funding! We will be providing Singapore working visa.

My email is jia@vrcollab.com

~~~
lsiebert
Umm... you know there is a standard for that. VRML was the original, but X3D
is it's successor.

~~~
jiahen
Yup, canvas to webgl SVG to X3d (declarative 3d)

But I want to build a modular html like standard with the power of web
component. Drop me an email if you wan to discuss more!

------
overload119
I'm building an online community of rappers, lyricists, and producers to write
and share rap songs, collaborate, learn how to freestyle, improve their craft,
etc.

Tech + creative tools (natural language processing, lyrical analysis, etc.) +
community = best place to get better at making hip hop.

[http://www.rappad.co](http://www.rappad.co)

This is a side project for me, but it's been going pretty well recently and
I've gotten excited about it. I'm looking for anyone that would like to help.

It is built with Rails.

~~~
Kevin_S
This is awesome, digging the site. Shoot me an email, it's in my profile.

------
fidz
An internet of things startup based on South East Asia, Indonesia. To be
precise, Depok district in West Java. No funding at least for now (still
struggling building the product). Currently we are creating something to
easily track expedition truck. We are looking for people who understand about
embedded system and ZigBee. Feel free to mail me
d2F6YSBhdCBmYXN0bWFpbCBkb3QganA= (please decode that base64. I hate spam)

Hint: ODB bus, distributed network. At the backend, we use Postgres and Rails.

------
geoffw8
I'm actually looking for a biz dev/sales type person who is familiar with the
digital ad sales space/publishing space.

Location doesn't matter right now except would be great if you were in a
(relevant) major city. I'm in Bali right now, Malaysia & Singapore next week,
Tokyo for the rest of July.

Product is there, currently talking to people about it.

Best to get me on advgeoff@gmail.com (Intentional obfuscation)

------
rsmsky1
I'm looking for a cofounder. I am a Full Stack Developer with Android
experience and getting into Swift. I am looking for either another developer,
a designer or a business person. I'm working on a project to help people to
maintain their weight or at least stop gaining weight and shift towards eating
healthier food and exercise so they can be more productive and feel better.

~~~
Kevin_S
This is something I am passionate about. Business person here. Email in my
profile.

~~~
kosmic
Also a business person. I am very into fitness and eating healthy. How can I
contact you? Btw I'm not a "professional" designer, but I am pretty good and
creating mock ups/wires as well.

~~~
Kevin_S
kasmith@bgsu.edu

------
dkrvt
I have developed Nirror [https://www.nirror.com/](https://www.nirror.com/) a
SaaS solution designed to support your customers on your website in real-time.

Looking for a bizdev / co-founder with experience on bootstrapping this kind
of service.

The company is located in Paris, France but your location should not matter.

Contact me at tug@nirror.com

------
entropy03
The project: file version control for the non - programming demographic.

Project status: About to release first version. Currently in the process of
raising seed funding.

Looking for: Technical Co-Founder: Past Experience in Cloud infrastructure
such as Azure/AWS/Rackspace. If you are not from a technical side, I would
still love to hear from you.

Location: Bangalore, India

Contact: workatcatalyst@gmail.com

~~~
delinquentme
perforce?

------
maxsavin
I started in the design/marketing side of things and worked my way to the
back-end. I created apps that you can see at
[http://maxsavin.com](http://maxsavin.com)

I'm looking for a co-founder who would like to focus on back-end so I can get
back to design/marketing/etc.

------
dopeboy
If you're interested in fashion & tech and based out of NYC, hit me up -
arithmetic@gmail.com

------
jxm262
Just saw this a day late :(

I'm looking to join with someone(s) to help collaborate on ideas and build
something. I have an idea curation list on Trello. If anyone wants to look at
it and add to it, possibly join forces let me know -

jxm262@gmail.com

~~~
philippnagel
Can't you just post a public link? I would love to have a look and add
something.

------
chroem-
Currently working on Uber for supercomputers. Would appreciate someone who is
also college-aged in the Seattle/ north Puget Sound area.

I've got a website and a working prototype. If interested, email chroem@uw.edu
.

~~~
ams6110
What is "Uber for supercomputers?" I can't think of any interpretation that
makes any sense to me.

~~~
timr
"The Cloud"

------
morgante
Looking for: a domain expert with a great idea they want help on executing

Me: a full stack developer with some startup & business experience

Why: I have savings and a drive to launch a startup, but no good ideas

Where: NYC currently

Contact: me@morgante.net

------
marknadal
What: Open Source Firebase, [http://gunDB.io/](http://gunDB.io/) . Realtime,
graph, decentralized, javascript database.

Stage: Funded, seed stage, with Tim Draper as lead investor.

Where: SD, LA, SF, and currently: Provo, Utah.

Who: A co-founder that has an academic/technical background and industry
respect in databases, and wants to do more
administrative/business/Series-A/enterprise/sales/marketing side of the coin.

Offer: 20% of the company, a small "cover your needs" $60k salary to start.

mark@gunDB.io

~~~
ruffrey
I find myself needing this every other week. Best of luck. I wish I had time
to be more than an onlooker.

------
andy
I'd like to build a competitor to Betterment. I'm looking for someone to help
me follow the steps to becoming a brokerage, find funding, and to build the
app and website and tools needed. I found this
[http://www.investopedia.com/professionals/faqs/general/21010...](http://www.investopedia.com/professionals/faqs/general/210105.asp)
I have the domain greenrobot.com and an LLC. My email is andy at
greenrobot.com

------
davyjones
Looking for a co-founder who has a strong ML background for SaaS business in
retail/brick'n'mortar space.

~~~
rubiquity
ML as in MatLab or OCaml/Standard ML?

~~~
rodrickbrown
He means machine learning.

~~~
rubiquity
I guess this further shows how ambiguous of an acronym ML is.

~~~
white-flame
Wait, which Machine Language are we talking about?

------
buzz0763
looking for a cofounder with experience in apache spark, rails, and search.

I founded [http://bookprice.co](http://bookprice.co) .. feel free to hit me up
at team@bookprice.co if you are interested in building a search and
fulfillment engine for not just books ;)

------
confiscate
Looking for folks who are interested in working on IoT startups. Hit me up if
this interests you!

~~~
mi3law
Hey, I'm interested and have relevant tech and non-tech background in the
space. My email is in my profile; couldn't find yours.

------
rottyguy
tech guy with domain proximiny.com

interested in playing around with ideas involving mobile/local based on user
location.

if you share the same interest, hit me up at lbs@proximiny.com and let's chat
to see if there's a match

located in nyc

matt

------
Aloha
I'm looking for a technical co-founder for a geolocation app.

------
ruby_on_tails
Currently working on a new type of design course at
[http://designflicks.com](http://designflicks.com) which aims to teach good
visual design to coders, startups, beginners who basically start crying when
it comes to designing nice things.

People who can build things but not nice looking things is our target market.
The videos are creating using a inhouse animation engine which provides some
cool effects right in the browser which is then screencasted for production.

Based in India, feel free to contact me @ rubyontails@gmail.com

I am looking to team up with designers who can design good looking things with
a logical explaination. Also looking for people who can market and sell the
course. Location isn't a problem since remote work is pretty good for me.

